# So....I might have to sell all my goats....UGH :'(



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So I board my goats at a pretty ok place, its not the best but they like my animals and treat them good. My boarder hs a roommate that pays for everything that has to do with the house....

Now shes planning to move out asap because she hates it there. Well she was pretty much the only good thing there, she fed and gave water to our goats and was always there to keep an eye on them so if she leaves then we have nothing....not even water...

Which means....I wold either have to find a new place asap or sell them all


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

That sucks  Hope you find something for your goaties and don't have to sell them.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry that sucks hope you find a solution to your problem, and can keep your goats.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so sorry...i wish I was closer, i would love to have a ton of goats and someone to share them with... i have lots of land but my sons are into other activities now..

good luck, hang in there..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray.... that it all works out... for you and the goats.... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura I had a similar situation arise with a friend's goats. I put an add on CL asking for a place to rent for a small herd of miniature goats and got LOTS of responses back. Some were just plan grass lots we would have to bring our own pens all the way to full horse barns and corrals. The prices were very reasonable too. 

There are people out there who use to board horses and now that the horse industry has dropped out they have no one to board. People who have land but arent using it may also be interested in making a little extra cash to help pay their bills. So dont give up hope. Check around, put an add on CL and see what kinds of responses you get.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya thats definently what im gonna do, thats how I got the place they are at now. I just hate having to rely on people, sometimes I think it would be better to not have them but then I realize my lfe wouldnt be the same without them, im NOT giving up on them. A great friend told me I can keep them with her as a last resort, shes about 2 hours away but at least i would be able to keep them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good glad you have an option for in the mean time if you cant find something right away. Keep yoru chin up


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, I dont really want to bother my friend but shes pretty much adopted me haha so she aid she would be happy to help. I would like t find a closer place if possible, my mom would be heartbroken if she couldnt see her babies.

Will keep you posted


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sooooo very sorry to read this. I hope and pray you are able to find someone trustworthy to take care of them.


----------

